# Las Vegas to Montrose CO



## Nicole (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi.  I was looking for information for a travel route from Las Vegas to Montrose, CO.  I noticed that there is some snow heading into Utah and Colorado.  We will be traveling in a 32' motorhome.  Any info and help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwilliam1213 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks...


----------

